# [Review]Antec True Power Classic TP-450C



## _chiller_ (24. April 2014)

[font='Verdana, Helvetica, sans-serif']*Antec True Power Classic TP-450C*​
Autor: _chiller_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*In diesem Review teste ich das Antec TP-450C, hierbei handelt es sich um ein 80 Plus Gold zertifiziertes Multi-Rail Netzteil mit einer Belastbarkeit von 450 Watt. Man darf gespannt sein, ob es sich hier um eine gute Alternative zum beliebten Be Quiet! Straight Power E9 handelt. Vorhang auf!*​

*1. Intro*

Bezüglich der Netzteile hat man es in diesem Forum aktuell nicht einfach. Möchte man andere User beraten, bleibt einem mangels guter Alternativen oft nichts anderes übrig als ein Be Quiet! Netzteil zu empfehlen. Hierbei darf man sich dann schnell blöde Sprüche anhören, selbst von der "Be Quiet!-Mafia" war schon die Rede.

Nun habe ich die Möglichkeit eine vielversprechende Alternative einmal genauer unter die Lupe zu nehmen: Das Antec TP-450C ist ein Multi-Rail Netzteil das mit 80 Plus Gold zertifiziert ist. Das 450 Watt starke Netzteil wird aktuell für knapp 70 Euro auf bekannten Preisvergleichsseiten gelistet und liegt damit ziemlich genau auf dem Niveau des Be Quiet! E9 mit 450 Watt, welches in dieser Preisklasse die Referenz darstellt.

*Vorab möchte ich mich bei Antec für die schnelle und unkomplizierte Bereitstellung des Testsamples bedanken!*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​

*Das Inhaltsverzeichnis in diesem Test:*

Intro
Technische Daten
Lieferumfang und Äußeres
Die Technik im Detail
Testergebnisse und Testumgebung
Effizienz
Spannungsregulation
Lautstärke
Die Problematik der Schutzschaltungen
Fazit


*2. Technische Daten*

Wie schon im Intro beschrieben, stellt das Antec TP-450C mit einem Kaufpreis von ca. 70 Euro ein relativ günstiges 80 Plus Gold Netzteil in der 450 Watt-Klasse dar. Trotzdem lesen sich die Daten auf dem Produktkarton wirklich vielversprechend:

Garantierte 450 W, davon 99% auf +12V
5-Jahresgarantie und lebenslanger globaler 24-7 Support von Antec
120 mm hochqualitativer Doppelkugellagerlüfter mit langer Lebensdauer
Japanische Hochleistungskondensatoren

Auf der Produktseite von Antec, sowie auf dem Produktkarton findet man unter dem Punkt Schutzschaltungen einmal das volle Programm: OCP, OVP, UVP, SCP, OPP, OTP, SIP, NLO und BOP

Eine kurze Definition der Schutzschaltungen:
OCP = Überstromschutz
OVP = Überspannungsschutz
UVP = Unterspannungsschutz
SCP = Kurzschlusssicherung
OTP = Überhitzungsschutz
OPP = Überlastschutz
SIP = Spannungsstoss & Einschaltstromschutz
NLO = Niedriglastoperation
BOP = Spannungsabfallschutz

Auch wenn Antec hier einiges sehr schlau vermarktet, kann sich die Ausbeute sehen lassen. Ich vermisse hier nichts. Im Test sind mir allerdings einige Sachen aufgefallen, diese habe ich unter Punkt 9 "Die Problematik der Schutzschaltungen" zusammengefasst.

Schauen wir uns einmal den Aufkleber des Netzteils an:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Schon auf dem Produktkarton ist der Slogan nicht zu übersehen: "450 Watt Continuous Power". Schaut man sich einmal den Aufkleber im Detail an, werden tatsächlich 98,7% der Gesamtleistung auf den wichtigen 12V-Rails bereit gestellt. Dieser Wert ist sogar für ein Modernes Netzteil sehr gut.

Das True Power Classic besitzt zwei Rails mit jeweils 20 Ampere Stromstärke. Zusammen leisten diese 444 Watt. Eine 80 Plus Gold-Einstufung besitzt das TP-450C, dieses kann auch mit einer Eingangsspannung von 115 V betrieben werden.


*3. Lieferumfang und Äußeres*

Die schwarz-gelbe Produktverpackung ist sehr kompakt. Ist das Netzteil einmal ausgepackt und die Kabelbinder gelöst, wird man es nie wieder in diesen kleinen Karton bekommen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der Karton ist sehr übersichtlich bedruckt, Antec wirbt hier unter anderem mit der 5 Jahres-Garantie und der hohen Effizienz.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


An der Seite des Kartons wird es interessant. Oben sieht man noch einmal die schon beschriebenen technischen Daten, darunter die Kabelausstattung. Diese werde ich an einem späteren Zeitpunkt genauer erläutern.

Öffnet man nun den Karton fällt einem als erstes der Lieferumfang in die Hände:

eine mehrsprachige Bedienungsanleitung
Kaltgerätestecker
Gehäuseschrauben

Über ein paar Kabelbinder würden sich Kunden ebenfalls freuen, diese befinden sich jedoch nicht mit im Lieferumfang. Viel zu meckern gibt es ansonsten allerdings nicht.

Das Netzteil selbst ist sicher verpackt. Es befindet sich in einer durchsichtigen Tüte, die Kratzer auf dem Gehäuse verhindern soll, zudem ist das Netzteil in zwei Vorrichtungen gezwängt, die an Eierpappe erinnern. Zusammen gehalten wird diese Konstruktion von einer Pappvorrichtung.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Äußerlich sieht das Antec TP-450C eher unauffällig aus. Die Oberfläche ist schwarz und rau, also optimal gerüstet gegen Fingerabdrücke oder Kratzer. Der 120 mm Lüfter wird von einem klassischen Lüftergitter geschützt, welches zwar in das Netzteil eingelassen wurde, jedoch trotzdem 2-3 mm übersteht. Auf der Lüfternarbe befindet sich noch ein großes Antec-Logo.
Der Aufkleber mit den technischen Daten hat Antec auf den Deckel des Netzteils geklebt, an der Seite befinden sich zwei Aufkleber mit dem Produktnamen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Loben muss ich an dieser Stelle einmal die geringen Abmessungen des Netzteils, dieses ist mit einer Tiefe von 14 cm wirklich sehr kurz. Zum Bildvergleich habe ich noch ein Be Quiet! Pure Power L8 400W und ein Seasonic 860W Platinum gelegt, welche zum Teil deutlich länger sind.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Kabel besitzen ein fast blickdichtes, schwarzes Sleeve. Auch viele Kabel die sonst in bunten Farben erscheinen sind fast durchgehend schwarz, dies kann man insbesondere am ATX-Stecker erkennen.

Die beiden 6+2 Poligen PCI-Express-Stecker befinden sich an einem Kabel. Schöner wäre dies zwar mit zwei einzelnen Kabeln, ich habe im Test jedoch keine Probleme gehabt. 

*Die Kabelstränge im Detail:*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das Antec auf ein Modulares Kabelsystem verzichtet hat kann ich nur begrüßen, denn das Netzteil verfügt über wenige, dafür aber sehr lange Kabelstränge. Die Längen der Kabel sind zum Teil wirklich sehr gut gewählt, beispielsweise bei dem 70 cm langen CPU-Kabel. Hier sollte es auch in Big-Towern keine Probleme geben. Einzig der ATX-Kabelstrang ist etwas zu kurz geraten, sollte in den meisten Fällen allerdings noch passen. Auch die Anzahl der Anschlüsse (u.a. 4x SATA und 3x Molex) ist der Leistungsklasse angemessen.


*4. Die Technik im Detail*

*Als erstes eine Warnung:
Nicht nachmachen! Ihr begebt euch in Lebensgefahr wenn ihr ein Netzteil aufschraubt!*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Schauen wir uns das Netzteil einmal von Innen an. Das Antec TP-450C wird von Sea Sonic gefertigt, die technische Basis nutzt eine LLC-Resonanzwandlung und DC-DC-Wandler. Gegenüber gruppenregulierten Netzteilen wie dem Be Quiet! Straight Power E9 ist diese Lösung technisch hochwertiger.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Beginnen wir bei der Eingangsfilterung. Diese wurde auf eine kleine Zusatzplatine verlegt, welche mit einer Kupferplatte abgeschirmt wurde. Auf dieser Platine befinden sich vier Y-Kondensatoren (blau), ein X-Kondensator und eine Spule. Auf der Hauptplatine folgen dann mehrere Drosseln, ein MOV und eine Schmelzsicherung als passive Schutzschaltungen auf der Primärseite.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Unterhalb des Primärkondensators befindet sich eine Zusatzplatine. Auf dieser befindet sich ein LLC-Halbbrücken Controller von Infineon. Der Primärkondensator stammt von Nippon Chemicon und ist mit 270 Mikrofarad Kapazität bei 420 V Spannungsfestigkeit spezifiziert. Zusammen mit der Temperaturfestigkeit von 105°C ist diese Wahl als sehr gut zu bezeichnen. Zumindest auf der Primärseite hält Antec sein Versprechen mit den japanischen Kondensatoren schon einmal ein.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Auch auf der Sekundärseite kommen durchgehend Kondensatoren von Nippon Chemicon zum Einsatz. Anders als viele andere Netzteilhersteller kommt hier also nicht nur ein Marketing-Kondensator auf der Primärseite zum Einsatz, das verdient von meiner Seite ein großes Lob!

Auf einer zweiten Zusatzplatine befindet sich der Sicherungschip. Hier kommt ein SITI PS223 zum Einsatz, der die Schutzschaltungen OVP/UVP auf der 3,3V und 5,0V Rail, sowie auf zwei 12V Rails bereit stellt. Zudem beinhaltet der Chip auch noch die Schutzschaltungen OCP und OTP. Hier sollten also keine Wünsche offen bleiben.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Noch ein paar Worte zum Lüfter. Antec wirbt mit einem hochwertigen Lüfter und dieser kommt auch tatsächlich zum Einsatz. Als Lüfter kommt ein 120 mm großer Doppelkugellagerlüfter von Jamicon zum Einsatz, dieser sollte gegenüber herkömmlichen Gleitlager-Lüftern eine deutlich höhere Lebensdauer besitzen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Kommen wir nun zur Lötqualität. Diese ist im Prinzip sehr gut, einige Kabel wurden jedoch etwas unsauber gekürzt.

Insgesamt kann die Elektronik des Netzteils voll überzeugen, Kritikpunkte finden sich kaum.


*5. Testergebnisse und Testumgebung*

Der Test wird in einem offenen Testsystem durchgeführt, Gehäuselüfter fallen daher weg. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Geforce GTX 480 stellt die Single-GPU Grafikkarte mit der höchsten Leistungsaufnahme dar, hierbei ließe sich theoretisch eine Leistungsaufnahme von weit über 600 Watt generieren, aber selbst der gute Kühler von Zotac ist mit der Leistungsaufnahme überfordert, das vorläufige Maximum des Gesamtsystems liegt daher erst einmal bei ca. 520 Watt.

Neben dem Antec TP-450C kanem drei weitere Netzteile in diesem Test zum Einsatz:
1. Be Quiet! Pure Power L8 400W (80 Plus Bronze)
2. Sea Sonic X850 (80 Plus Gold, Semipassiv)
3. Sea Sonic 860W Platinum (80 Plus Platin, Semipassiv)

Die Leistungsaufnahme des Gesamtsystems habe ich mit Hilfe eines Profitec KD 302 gemessen. Hierbei habe ich 6 Lastszenarios generiert:

Szenario 1: Gesamtsystem im Idle (Leistungsaufnahme ca. 80W)
Szenario 2: Prime95, Grafikkarte im Idle (Leistungsaufnahme ca. 175W)
Szenario 3: Furmark, Voltage des Grafikchips bei 950mv, Chiptakt gedrosselt auf 500 MHz (Leistungsaufnahme ca. 270W)
Szenario 4: Furmark, Voltage Grafikchip 950mv (Leistungsaufnahme ca. 360W)
Szenario 5: Furmark, Voltage Grafikchip 1013mv + Prime95 (Leistungsaufnahme ca. 450W)
Szenario 6: Furmark, Voltage Grafikchip 1050mv + Prime95 (Leistungsaufnahme ca. 520W)

Die einzelnen Werte wurden entnommen, nachdem sich die Temperaturen der Komponenten einpendelten.

Die Lautstärkemessungen wurden mit Hilfe eines Voltcraft SL-100 durchgeführt. Dabei wurde das Netzteil bestmöglich vom restlichen System getrennt. Das Schallpegel-Messgerät wurde in einem Abstand von 50 cm vom Lüfter positioniert.

Die Messwerte zur Spannungsregulation wurden vom Mainboard ausgelesen. Wie genau diese Werte in der Praxis wirklich sind kann ich nicht sagen, daher gehen die Werte auch nicht in das Fazit ein.


*6. Effizienz*

Nun genug von der Theorie, schauen wir uns einmal die Werte im Praxistest an:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das True Power Classic macht hinsichtlich der Effizienz eine sehr gute Figur. Im niedrigen Lastbereich liegt es klar vorne, im mittleren Lastbereich in etwa gleichauf mit den größeren Sea Sonic-Netzteilen. Einzig im hohen Lastbereich und bei der Überlast geht dem Antec etwas die Puste aus, die Effizienz ist etwas schlechter als bei den Sea-Sonic Netzteilen die in dem Bereich grade mal halb ausgelastet sind.
Das Be Quiet! Pure Power L8 400W schaltete im letzten Szenario bei etwa 530 Watt primärseitig ab.


*7. Spannungsregulation*

Ich möchte noch einmal drauf hinweisen, dass diese Werte vom Mainboard ausgelesen wurden, daher gebe ich keine Garantie auf die Genauigkeit der Messungen.
Bei den Diagrammen habe ich die Grenzen hinsichtlich der ATX-Spezifikation gesetzt. Netzteile die außerhalb der Spezifikation laufen, werden daher nicht mehr angezeigt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Alle Netzteile laufen innerhalb der Spezifikation und zeigen keine Auffälligkeiten. Einzig das L8 400W startet etwas hoch und pendelt sich dann bei fortlaufender Belastung ein.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Auch hier gibt es keine Besonderheiten.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Alle Netzteile reagieren hier empfindlich auf höhere Belastung, mein Be Quiet! Pure Power L8 liefert sogar Werte die jenseits von Gut und Böse sind. Das Antec liefert hier die beste Vorstellung aller Netzteile ab!


*8. Lautstärke*

Ganz wichtig ist bei Netzteilen natürlich die Lautstärke. Bevor hier Fragen auftauchen wie ein PC denn ohne Netzteil betrieben werden kann: Ich habe hier das semipassive Seasonic 860W Platinum genommen und so weit wie möglich vom Schallpegel-Messgerät gelegt. Auch wenn der Lüfter in höheren Belastungen minimal aufdreht, sollte er vom restlichen System übertönt worden sein.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hier leistet sich das Antec TP-450C die erste wirkliche Schwäche. Sobald die Primärbelastung einen Wert von ca. 380 Watt überschreitet, dreht der Lüfter des Netzteils extrem auf. Werte jenseits von 40 Dezibel empfinde ich schon als ziemlich laut, diese sollten auch aus einem geschlossenen Gehäuse rauszuhören sein. Am Ende habe ich sogar weit über 50 Dezibel aus einer Entfernung von 50 Zentimetern gemessen, das liegt ungefähr zwischen einer Radeon R9 290X im Referenzdesign und einer Geforce FX 5800 Ultra  
Nein im Ernst, ein Silent-Netzteil ist das TP-450C nicht. Wer ein leises System mit einer Leistungsaufnahme von mehr als 380 Watt haben möchte, sollte sich besser bei anderen Netzteilherstellern umschauen.


*9. Die Problematik der Schutzschaltungen*

Neben der Lautstärke gab es einen weiteren Knackpunkt in diesem Netzteiltest. Am Anfang des Reviews habe ich das Antec TP-450C für seine Vollausstattung hinsichtlich der Schutzschaltungen gelobt. Theorie und Praxis sind jedoch zwei verschiedene Dinge, sodass ich das Ganze einmal erläutern möchte:

Ich habe das 450 Watt starke Antec in meinen Tests bis insgesamt 630 Watt primär belasten können, ohne das dieses abschaltet. Soweit so gut, schließlich dürfte es sich hier um reale 550 Watt handeln, das ist noch im Rahmen hinsichtlich der Überlast. 

Hellhörig wurde ich hingegen, als ich mir einmal die Belastung der einzelnen Rails anschaute. Ich habe einen zweiten Test zur Leistungsaufnahme gemacht, der nicht in die Effizienzmessungen einging. Dabei habe ich eine Geforce GTX 570 eingebaut und beide Grafikkarten so gut wie möglich mit verschiedenen Benchmarks belastet. Zeitweise hatte bis ca. 75% der Gesamtleistung auf einer Rail. Laut Antec leisten diese Rails jedoch nur 20 Ampere(=240 Watt).

Trotz der extremen Überlast blieben alle Spannungen absolut im Rahmen, das Netzteil machte nicht den Eindruck als würde ihm gleich die Luft ausgehen. Trotzdem muss ich hier die sehr spät greifenden Schutzschaltungen kritisieren, auch wenn das Netzteil problemlos mehr leisten würde als die versprochenen 450 Watt. Ein 450 Watt Netzteil sollte meiner Meinung nach bei einer moderaten Überlast abschalten und nicht das Doppelte leisten was auf der Verpackung steht. 

Einen ähnlichen Fall gab es zuletzt in einem Review zu einem Super Flower Netzteil. 
Die Diskussion bezüglich der spät greifenden Schutzschaltungen beim Antec-Netzteil wurde bereits hier geführt.

Ein wenig in Schutz nehmen muss ich das Antec TP-450C hingegen noch. Ich habe die Schutzschaltungen gegen Kurzschlüsse herausgefordert, indem ich ein altes Molex-Kabel überbrückte und somit einen Kurzschluss verursachte. Das Netzteil schaltete daraufhin in einem Bruchteil einer Sekunde ab. Szenarios von Single-Rail Netzteilen, die Kabel zum Brennen bringen sind mit diesem Netzteil daher nicht möglich.

Auch Antec hat sich auf diese Problematik gemeldet, die Reaktion könnt ihr hier lesen.


*10. Fazit*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ist das Antec True Power Classic mit 450 Watt nun eine ernsthafte Alternative zum beliebten Be Quiet! Straight Power E9? Ja durchaus, obwohl jedes Netzteil seine Vor- und Nachteile hat.

Rein von der technischen Seite lässt sich dem Antec TP-450C nicht viel vorwerfen, denn diese ist angesichts der Preisklasse hervorragend, hier wird das E9 deutlich geschlagen. Zudem verfügt das Netzteil über lange Anschlusskabel, die Abmessungen sind zudem sehr kompakt. Ob die Effizienz auf 80 Plus Gold Niveau liegt, konnte ich nicht testen, sie liegt im Vergleich mit anderen Netzteilen auf jeden Fall auf einem sehr guten Niveau.

Nicht so gut gefallen hat mir die Lüftersteuerung des Netzteils. Dieses wird ab einer Belastung von ca. 380W primär inakzeptabel laut. Zudem greifen die Schutzschaltungen gegen Überlast meiner Meinung nach deutlich zu spät.

Insgesamt kann ich das Netzteil als Alternative zum E9 empfehlen, jedoch mit kleinen Einschränkungen. Da die Lautstärke bei hoher Last stark ansteigt, empfehle ich das Netzteil eher für PCs mit etwas geringerer Leistungsaufnahme ( etwa einer Intel Quadcore-CPU + Radeon R9 280X / Geforce GTX 780). In dem Bereich bleibt das Netzteil leise. Bezüglich der spät greifenden Schutzschaltungen müssen sich Besitzer dieser PCs dann auch keine Sorgen machen.

Besitzer stärkerer PCs sollten sich hingegen eher das Be Quiet! Straight Power E9 oder das neue PCGH-Netzteil anschauen, welches übrigens ebenfalls auf der Sea Sonic Basis basiert, aber eine verbesserte Lüftersteuerung hat.

Das Antec True Power Classic 450 Watt ist aktuell für knapp 70 Euro erhältlich. Antec bietet die True Power Classic Serie auch in größeren Versionen von 550 Watt bis 750 Watt an.

*Insgesamt komme ich zu folgendem Ergebnis:*

Positiv aufgefallen ist mir:
+ Kompakte Maße
+ lange Anschlusskabel
+ sehr hochwertige Elektronik
+ leiser Lüfter bis mittlerer Last
+ Effizienz
+ Preis-/Leistung

Negativ aufgefallen ist mir:
- lauter Lüfter bei hoher Last
- zum Teil spät greifende Schutzschaltungen

Das Antec TP-450C verdient sich zwei Awards: Den silbernen Rüssel und den silbernen Preis-/Leistungsrüssel:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



[/font]


----------



## _chiller_ (25. April 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## _chiller_ (25. April 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## _chiller_ (25. April 2014)

So das Review ist nun endlich online, könnt ihr alle Bilder sehen?


----------



## MaxRink (25. April 2014)

Jop, Bilder passen


----------



## SonnyBlack7 (25. April 2014)

Sehr sehr gut 
Wusste gar nicht dass du dich mit Netzteilen so gut auskennst 

Frag mal Seasonic oder PCGH ob die dir ein G550 PCGH zur Verfügung stellen , wär nice  
Wie ist das eigentlich mit den Schutzschaltungen? Ist das greifen der Schutzschaltungen so ähnlich wie beim PCGH Netzteil ?

Eigentlich schade dass antec ne 290X im referenzdesign als Netzteil veröffentlicht hat ( Leistung Top, Lautstärke Flop ) ^^


----------



## _chiller_ (25. April 2014)

Ich hab bei den Besten gelernt, davon laufen hier in der Netzteilecke auch ein paar rum 

Aktuell hab ich noch ein paar Netzteile hier liegen, mal schauen was sich noch so organisieren lässt.

Laut ist das Antec ja nur aber einer bestimmten Last, die von Mittelklasse-System aber eigentlich nie erreicht werden dürfte. Insofern kann man das TP-450C dafür durchaus als Alternative zum E9 empfehlen


----------



## SpeCnaZ (25. April 2014)

Super Review  endlich ne Alternative zur BQ! E


----------



## Goyoma (25. April 2014)

Super Review! Gute Arbeit, wirklich spitze!


----------



## Stefan Payne (25. April 2014)

SonnyBlack7 schrieb:


> Eigentlich schade dass antec ne 290X im referenzdesign als Netzteil veröffentlicht hat ( Leistung Top, Lautstärke Flop ) ^^


 Die brauchst du aber auch, in Verbindung mit 'nem Athlon FX, um das Netzteil zum aufdrehen zu bekommen.
Bei einem 'normalen' High End System aus 290 und Haswell dürfte das aber noch nicht aufdrehen.

Bei mir wars auch erst jenseits der 300W der Fall. Und das schaffst du nicht so einfach...
Da brauchst schon sowas in der Richtung 7970GHZ + FX8350...
Oder eben eine 290X...


----------



## tsd560ti (25. April 2014)

Klingt gut, wird das Ding noch Richtung 60€ fallen? 
Den Lüfter könnte man doch theoretisch auch wechseln, wenn man sich dann was leiseres/stärkeres ins Gehäuse pflanzt.


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (25. April 2014)

Klasse Review  - dafür und die viele Arbeit, die du dir gemacht hast ein "Danke" ! - Habe es jetzt nur eher überflogen, da wenig Zeit; 
- werd´s mir später in Ruhe "´reinziehen".
- Greetz -


----------



## Stefan Payne (25. April 2014)

tsd560ti schrieb:


> Klingt gut, wird das Ding noch Richtung 60€ fallen?


Nein, sicher nicht.


tsd560ti schrieb:


> Den Lüfter könnte man doch theoretisch auch wechseln, wenn man sich dann was leiseres/stärkeres ins Gehäuse pflanzt.


....
Sowas ist völlig daneben. Zumal es auch einige Netzteile gibt, bei denen man das nicht müsste...


----------



## ebastler (25. April 2014)

Daran hab ich aber auch schonmal gedacht... 
Technisch gutes, aber lautes NT kaufen -> auf -> guten Lüfter rein -> zu.
Hat man halt keine Garantie mehr, aber immerhin ist die Kiste dann leise und kühl...
Warum außer BeQuiet keiner einen wirklichen Silentlüfter verbaut... 
Von SeaSonics Lüfterkurven mal gar nicht zu reden.
Semipassiv mag ich einfach nicht.

Zum Thema: Tolles Review, das Netzteil hat meine Erwartungen nach dem, was ich so gelesen hab, also bestätigt. Gutes Gerät!


----------



## tsd560ti (25. April 2014)

Das LcGold ist auch nicht schlecht, aber uch habe Angst vor den Ripple&Noise-Werten. Das TruePower ist irgendwie wie ein DarkPower für normale PCs, echt genial.
Ich frage mich nur, wieso ein Lüftertausch daneben ist, hat ja OTP und ein SilentWings mit 1500 ist nicht so lästig und wird ja wohl locker reichen.


----------



## poiu (25. April 2014)

schönes Review chiller  die werden immer besser 

Bezüglich alternative zu E9 das TPC fällt da wegen der Lautstärke raus  sonst Top teil
Hab aber hier übrigens einen Kandidaten der dem CM480 gefährlich wird 80+ Gold, abnehmbare Kabel, brauchbare Bestückung, Top Lötqualität, sehr leise , nur 3 Jahre Garantie aber dafür 35€ billiger als das CM480


----------



## _chiller_ (25. April 2014)

poiu schrieb:


> schönes Review chiller  die werden immer besser
> 
> Bezüglich alternative zu E9 das TPC fällt da wegen der Lautstärke raus  sonst Top teil
> Hab aber hier übrigens einen Kandidaten der dem CM480 gefährlich wird 80+ Gold, abnehmbare Kabel, brauchbare Bestückung, Top Lötqualität, sehr leise , nur 3 Jahre Garantie aber dafür 35€ billiger als das CM480


 
Klingt interessant, um welches Netzteil handelt es sich?


----------



## poiu (25. April 2014)

erfährst du nächste Woche


----------



## Fox2010 (25. April 2014)

Schöner Test.
Also ich habe dieses Netzteil in der 550Watt version also das 550C 80+ Gold.

Ich habe keine festplatten im Case
System ist:
Intel I5 4670k auf 4GHZ bei 1.184 Vcore
Board MSI Z87-G45
8Gb G.Skill Ares 1866 MHZ
Samsung 840 Evo 250GB
Grafikkarte MSI 770 GTX OC Edition
Noctua Kühler NH-U12S mit 2them also dem selben Noctua Lüfter ausgestattet (PushPull).
Enermax Tri Vegas LEd lüfter hinten und 2 gute 120er vorne

Dabei dreht das Netzteil kein stück auf das Ding ist absolut Leise, also auch mit einer 780 GTX sollte das ding nicht aufdrehen und noch fast unhörbar bleiben.
Ich denke ein Normaler Gaming PC brauch sich mit dem Netzteil mit der Lautstärke nicht verstecken auch wenn man die Lüfter auf 800UPM runterdreht. 
Also bezüglich der Lautstärke sollte man sich bei dem Netzteil keine Gedanken machen, das 550C zumindest liefert genug Power und wird durch eine AMD 290 oder GTX 780 sicher nicht der krachmacher im System sein.

Der Test ist übrigens echt super geht wirklich auf alles ein, Kabel sind wirklich Lang genug das mit dem einem PCIe Kabel mit 2 Steckern daran ist auch gut spart Kabel, da man sie biegen kann ging das selbst in meinem schmalen Case sehr gut und ich habe keine 2 Kabel mehr an der Karte rumfliegen, hätte man eine Karte mit einem PCIe Stecker wäre natürlich ein anderes mit 2 Kabeln im Vorteil da man den stecker nicht rumhängen hätte.
Würde man das in einer 2then Rev mit einem noch besseren lüfter ausstaten wäre das es ja schon fast perfekt, die geringe Länge ist echt ein segen in manschen Gehäusen.

Preislich ist das Netzteil top da kann man nicht meckern.
Ich hoffe mal das Antec weiter so gute Netzteile baut und wünsche ihnen mit der Serie viel Erfolg.


----------



## Threshold (25. April 2014)

_chiller_ schrieb:


> Klingt interessant, um welches Netzteil handelt es sich?


 
Ich denke ich weiß es. 
Aber natürlich verrate ich nichts.


----------



## _chiller_ (25. April 2014)

Ein kleines Update von meiner Seite:

Ich habe mit dem Vertreter von Antec gesprochen, dieser hat meine Kritikpunkte an die Entwicklungsabteilung weiter geleitet, welche auch geantwortet hat. 
Die Kritik mit der zu steilen Lüfterkurve wurde angenommen und an entsprechende Stellen weiter geleitet, mal schauen ob Antec diese ändern wird.

Auch auf die -meiner Meinung nach- spät greifenden Schutzschaltungen gab es eine Antwort. Ich habe dazu die Erlaubnis bekommen diese Stelle zu zitieren:


> Bezüglich der Überlast: Unsere Entwicklungsabteilung ist der Meinung, dass unsere Netzteile erst abschalten sollten, wenn ihnen wirklich die Puste ausgeht. Die Leistungsreserve unserer Netzteile ist sehr hoch. Das ist im Endeffekt ein Vorteil für den User, weil das System auch bei kurzfristiger Überlastung nicht einfach ausgeschaltet wird. Man ist bei uns der Meinung, dass unsere Netzteile auch längerfristige Überlastungen schadlos überstehen. Ich kann das nicht bestätigen, da ich hierzu keine Daten habe.



Die schnelle und ehrliche Antwort seitens Antec stimmt mich wirklich positiv, solche Reaktionen von Herstellern sind leider nicht die Regel.


----------



## poiu (25. April 2014)

ja das ist heute beinahe Normal, wie bei dem von mir getesteten SF HX350, die 80+Gold und Platin NT sind so gut  da wird ein 600W Netzteil auf 350W heruntergebrochen und sozusagen ein NT mit wenigern Kabeln mit anderem Sticker verkauft


----------



## tsd560ti (2. Mai 2014)

Gibt es eigentlich Infos über die Rail - Aufteilung?  Ich hätte jetzt mal Atx,CPU // Pcie,Laufwerke vermutet.


----------



## -sori- (2. Mai 2014)

Ich würde eher sagen, dass CPU auf einer und ATX + Laufwerke auf der anderen sind und PCIe macht sich über beide breit.


----------



## Stefan Payne (2. Mai 2014)

-sori- schrieb:


> Ich würde eher sagen, dass CPU auf einer und ATX + Laufwerke auf der anderen sind und PCIe macht sich über beide breit.


 
Nein, das ist falsch. Das trifft vielleicht auf andere S12G Geräte zu, nicht aber auf das TPC, dort hängen in der Tat die PCIe Anschlüsse an der zweiten Rail.


----------



## tsd560ti (2. Mai 2014)

Laufwerke brauchen ja kaum 12V, wobei die Rails ja wohl eh etwas lockerer abgesichert sind.


----------



## Sushiiii (30. Juni 2014)

Moin moin!
Stehe zwischen diesem NT und dem Be Quiet.
Mein Setup sieht wie folgt aus und es wird ausschließlich für das gaming genutzt:

Intel Xeon E3-1231 v3, 4x 3.40GHz, Sockel-1150, boxed (BX80646E31231V3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Gigabyte GA-H97-D3H Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
60726 - 3072MB Sapphire Radeon R9 280X Dual-X Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16
8476041 - EKL Alpenf&ouml;hn Brocken 2 Tower K&uuml;hler

Für welches NT würdet ihr euch entscheiden?
Es sollte nicht allzu laut sein. 
Aber um ehrlich zu sein weiß ich nicht ob andere Hardwarekomponenten die Lautstärke vom NT übertönen.

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir bei meiner Kaufentscheidung helfen :d


----------



## _chiller_ (30. Juni 2014)

Für die Konfiguration würde sich das TP-450C wunderbar anbieten, leise bleibt es auch wenn du es nicht mit der Übertaktung übertreibst


----------



## Threshold (30. Juni 2014)

Mit beiden Netzteilen machst du nichts falsch.


----------



## NuVirus (30. Juni 2014)

Das Antec hält die Spannungen besser als ein Be Quiet E9 und wie schon gesagt sollte es nicht laut werden außer du baust irgendwann mal eine neue extrem stromhungrige Grafikkarte ein oder arbeitest mit deutlich höherer Spannung bei der Grafikkarte.

Als CPU Kühler würde ich dir einen Alpenföhn ECO empfehlen ist etwas günstiger leise und ausreichend.


----------



## Stefan Payne (30. Juni 2014)

Wenns nicht allzu laut sein sollte, eher be quiet. Das hier dreht ab etwa 300W Aufnahme auf...
Und das müsstest du mit deinem Rechner schon erreichen.


----------



## _chiller_ (30. Juni 2014)

Das geht noch:
http://www.tech-review.de/uploads/reviews/Leistungsaufnahme Spielelast.jpg
Bei mir kam ein Core i5 zum Einsatz, aber so groß sollten die Unterschiede eigentlich nicht sein.


----------



## Sushiiii (30. Juni 2014)

super,danke!
Also wirklich den brocken eco oder brocken 2?
die 8€ aufpreis sind mir eigentlich relativ schnuppe, falls es sich lohnt (z.B. gaming im Sommer)


----------



## tsd560ti (30. Juni 2014)

Auf nem aktuellen Intel reicht der dicke, der Brocken ist bald schon im Idle durch die Größe zu laut^^


----------

